# Trouble with avahi-0.6.31



## gladiola (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm working a fresh install from ports of FreeBSD 10.2 onto a Lenovo T420.  I'm getting a lot of avahi errors about an unexpected parenthesis.  Did a freebsd-update(8) and portsnap(8) checks.  Since avahi is coming up a lot, my install's stopping in several of the contemporary ports like netbeans, Xfce4, etc.  Can't even get cups(1).

Captured the error messages by redirecting output to text files, but I am writing by phone.


```
Stops in
'/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.31/avahi-daemon'

errors include:
main.c:1528:21 error: expected ')'
```

It'll show me several cascading errors of a similar kind, all ')' expected, on lines 1528, 1636, 1637, 1643 and 1644.

I'm suspecting a typo in the source code, and therefore, a possible broken port.  Is that so?

My troubleshooting has included checking for port updates, attempting reinstalls, deinstalls, reboots, etc.

I got Xorg in and dbus enabled, but I am, of course, installing freestyle instead of RTFM.

Any advice?  Thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 17, 2016)

I guess that something went wrong with portsnap(8), try to remove the current snapshot database and forces it to fetch an entirely new one, then continue the update as usual.

```
# rm -rf /var/db/portsnap/*
# portsnap fetch
# portsnap extract update
```
Also I recommend you to use the subversion method to obtain the ports collection.


----------



## gladiola (Mar 17, 2016)

OK.  That got me moving again.  Thanks.  I noticed a line in there about an avahi patch.  It's on to cups; so, I may be past that trouble spot. Thanks.


----------



## luckman212 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hello guys

Is there any chance of the 0.6.32 version of avahi making it into the ports?  I would like to see this updated, we use this occasionally for the pfSense package and the bug which is apparently fixed is currently causing lots of log spam.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2017)

Luke H said:


> Is there any chance of the 0.6.32 version of avahi making it into the ports?


Please open a PR for it and politely ask if somebody is willing to update it.


Luke H said:


> I would like to see this updated, we use this occasionally for the pfSense package and the bug which is apparently fixed is currently causing lots of log spam.


Definitely mention the details of the bug in the PR.


----------



## chrbr (Feb 20, 2017)

Dear Luke H,
for curiosity I have had a look. There has been some kind of change with respect to the makefile from Makefile.in to Makefile.am. With the two patches in net/avahi-app as below it is at least possible to retrieve the source code.

```
Index: Makefile
===================================================================
--- Makefile    (revision 434411)
+++ Makefile    (working copy)
@@ -2,10 +2,13 @@
 # $FreeBSD$

 PORTNAME=      avahi
-PORTVERSION=   0.6.31
-PORTREVISION?= 5
+PORTVERSION=   0.6.32
+PORTREVISION?= 6
 CATEGORIES?=   net dns
-MASTER_SITES=  http://www.avahi.org/download/
+USE_GITHUB=    yes
+GH_ACCOUNT=    lathiat
+GH_PROJECT=    avahi
+DISTVERSIONPREFIX=     v
 PKGNAMESUFFIX?=        -app

 MAINTAINER?=   gnome@FreeBSD.org
Index: distinfo
===================================================================
--- distinfo    (revision 434411)
+++ distinfo    (working copy)
@@ -1,2 +1,3 @@
-SHA256 (avahi-0.6.31.tar.gz) = 8372719b24e2dd75de6f59bb1315e600db4fd092805bd1201ed0cb651a2dab48
-SIZE (avahi-0.6.31.tar.gz) = 1268686
+TIMESTAMP = 1487612637
+SHA256 (lathiat-avahi-v0.6.32_GH0.tar.gz) = 7eb693d878246f0cd05034173fb3ed53447a84dd3b7f01745313cad11071226e
+SIZE (lathiat-avahi-v0.6.32_GH0.tar.gz) = 934004
```
With the change `make fetch` works. The method of build has been modified, therefore I am not sure if all the patches in avahi-app/files/ are applicable anymore. A `sh autogen.sh` in avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.32/ ended with an error as

```
checking for GLIB20... yes
checking for GOBJECT... yes
checking for gobject-introspection... yes
checking for QT3... no
configure: error: Package requirements ( qt-mt >= 3.0.0 ) were not met:

Package qt-mt was not found in the pkg-config search path.
Perhaps you should add the directory containing `qt-mt.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
Package 'qt-mt', required by 'virtual:world', not found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables QT3_CFLAGS
and QT3_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.
```
I am not really keen to compile all the qt stuff on my small box I have if it is not really necessary . I hope this is some kind of starter for you or at least some information that the upgrade of the port might be not trivial. If you try and run `sh autogen.sh` with success it should be something to continue with.


----------

